# Scouted a new area tonight....Bobcats!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Scouted a nice canyon tonight with a river running thru it. About 10 miles of great country. Was just hoping I could find some cat sign. We found better though.... on the way out, my wife yells (in our trademarked tone) "BOBCAT!". Well.... actually she yelled "HOLY &*%$ THERE IS A FROZEN BOBCAT!"









I immediately threw it in reverse knowing she had seen a bobcat hunting and we came across this guy. He was hunting a mouse and could have cared less about us being there. He looked frozen - no doubt there. He made a few slow steps, did the classic butt shake and all of us got to see him pounce on this mouse from about 20 yards away.

All I had was the phone... but here are a couple of pics I grabbed.

















I am psycho for these cats......seriously the most amazing animal I have ever encountered. I would spend all day chasing / hunting / trapping / photographing them if I could afford it!


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice well now you know where they are go get em bud


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh and I spat out my sweet tea when I read what your wife said......so thanks.......


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

SWEET!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Shame Shame -- out scouting without a gun!!!!!

Nice pics. though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Shame Shame -- out scouting without a gun!!!!!
> 
> Nice pics. though.


Yeah ...Really now.
Go get him.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck Chris.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Hope you have another encounter with him Chris.

When the odds are stacked in your favor.


----------

